
Talks I have given - bcantrill
http://dtrace.org/blogs/bmc/2018/02/03/talks/
======
justinsaccount
I dunno how I missed this until now, but the lightning talk on tail -f is
great

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm1GJMp0QN4#t=41m18s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm1GJMp0QN4#t=41m18s)

When you realize halfway through that the implementations of tail -f you've
written are probably broken too :(

~~~
dozzie
Well, my `tail' (GNU coreutils) watches the file for being truncated. So does
a log file follower that I wrote. Is it really that difficult to imagine the
log can shrink, especially if one spent plenty of time in logrotate's
configuration? There are many daemons that can't reopen their log file.

~~~
raattgift
_can 't_? good grief.

Can you trick them into logging into a FIFO, at least? Then put something
sensible on the other end draining into regualr files that typical
followers/processors can deal with at their pleasure?

~~~
ketralnis
Depends on the daemon. The most common version of this would be a daemon that
starts as root, opens its log file, and then drops privs. In that simple case,
yeah going to a named pipe would work fine. But if you stop reading from the
pipe, it will presumably block when writing.

------
kbenson
_Before we get to the list: if you only watch one talk of mine, please watch
Principles of Technology Leadership (slides) presented at Monktoberfest 2017.
This is the only talk that I have asked family and friends to watch, as it
represents my truest self — or what I aspire that self to be, anyway._

Let me just say, this is an extremely good talk[1]. Very uplifting and
depressing at different times. It goes through serious turns, and very funny
periods. Ultimately though, the message is very important and worth hearing. I
highly recommend it.

1:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QMGAtxUlAc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QMGAtxUlAc)

------
beefhash
I also found the somewhat more casual BSDnow podcasts that featured Mr.
Cantrill quite insightful[1,2,3]. He shows up around 15 or 30 minutes in.

[1] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6XQUciI-
Sc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6XQUciI-Sc)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya6h2zKlpaQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ya6h2zKlpaQ)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR3ntE9TXOE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR3ntE9TXOE)

------
acranox
A few months ago I started binge watching every talk by Bryan I could find. I
haven’t found one that wasn’t informative, entertaining, and just all around
interesting.

I think there is something about the value system he puts forth that I
appreciate. It brings some sensible balance to the industry for me.

Thanks Bryan. I hope you keep giving more talks.

------
kbenson
I love how reading his opening paragraph gives a good feel for his
presentation style. I'm not sure if it comes across as well before you've seen
one of his talks, but for me it evoked strong memories of humorous moments
watching him.

------
jarrettch
These are some awesome talks I've never seen, so thanks for sharing! I can
start binging now.

Has he ever given a talk or written a blog post that gave pointers/tips on
giving awesome talks? A lot of it is practice, I'm sure, but just curious. Did
a quick search and couldn't find much, although I did find some good
suggestions for running a successful conference.

------
mwcampbell
Thanks for the list! I've listened to several of your talks, but didn't know
about some of these.

Nit: "unision" should be "unison" (in the description of the oral history
talk). This misspelling lept out at me because of the way my screen reader
mispronounced it.

~~~
bcantrill
Fixed -- sorry about that!

------
z3t4
I think this guy would do good in politics. Bryan for president !? About
"making the world a better place" you would have a far better chance in
politics then in software.

------
99300432
I watched your Principles of Technology Leadership last night. Thank you for
putting this up on HN, I may never have seen it otherwise.

The link to the slides for the above talk is broken:
[https://www.slideshare.net/bcantrill/principles-of-
technolog...](https://www.slideshare.net/bcantrill/principles-of-technology-
leadership)

